# 1982 volvo 240 turbo fuel distributor cis



## vwmini00 (Feb 21, 2004)

looking for the above to replace my stock cis system on my scirocco racecar or if anyone can give me an idea of whats of whati can replace it with saab audi ???????


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 1982 volvo 240 turbo fuel distributor cis (vwmini00)*

Are you making 180+ HP? are you running a blower or turbo? IF not you really have no need to change. Collin used a Saab plain CIS FD on his hot rod Rabbit.


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 1982 volvo 240 turbo fuel distributor cis (antichristonwheels)*

A CIS-M meter setup can flow far more than the Volvo.
It will work with std injectors.


_Modified by piledriver at 8:25 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 1982 volvo 240 turbo fuel distributor cis (piledriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piledriver* »_A CIS-M meter setup can flow far more than the Volvo.
It will work with std injectors.

Not without a substantial increase in DPR current. With DPR adjustment alone, they are OK, but not great. The I5 unit seems to flow more than the CIS-M I4 unit IME.


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 1982 volvo 240 turbo fuel distributor cis (Longitudinal)*

I should have quailfied that to say with a manual DPR current setting//no computer, and if your pump can keep up.
I have been running that way for awhile, initially with a CIS-E meter, then a CIS-M meter, primarily to see how it worked.
It does. Well.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 1982 volvo 240 turbo fuel distributor cis (piledriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piledriver* »_I should have quailfied that to say with a manual DPR current setting//no computer, and if your pump can keep up.
I have been running that way for awhile, initially with a CIS-E meter, then a CIS-M meter, primarily to see how it worked.
It does. Well.

How much are you requiring of the CIS-M meter on that 914?


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a whole audi fuel dizzy and AFM if your intrested.


----------



## 8VTurtle (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

how much, i'm very interested?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (8VTurtle)*

I have a complete 240T setup for $100 delivered.


----------

